# Saying so long



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I was going to stick around until I reach my 12,000 post but to heck with it. I need to say so long. It has been a wild ride hanging with you all learning about this wonderful breed making some friends. But my time here has come to an end. I can not think of anything else that I could possibly contribute to this forum. You have some awsome owners and advocates here with all sorts of new advice to give. I want to thank you for having me for almost 5yrs. That is along time to be coming here almost everyday. I wish you all the best of luck. :hug::hug:

Vendetta and I hope that this forum will continue to grow and be the PLACE that all are welcomed and knowlegde shared. take care.

Peace and love, 
Sharon and Vendetta.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What? Oh noooo!! 
Know that you will be missed.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

But you have been here a long time so you have alot to contribute.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

that sux  thanks for all the good advice you given to everyone.. the best of luck to you and vendetta


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes she does .. She doesn't realize how needed she really is here. Sharon you have always had a special way of dealing with members and helping people. Your one of the most helpful Mods/Members here you have a special gift to see the good in people even when their worst shows. I am sad to see you go ultimately it's your choice and I can't make you stay. But I will miss you an Vendetta very much. I hope you know how much we all love and appreciate everything you have done for this forum.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

AHhh! HoRSe !!! 

 seriously though! Your an awesome person and one of my favorite people on the forum; I am sad to hear it. Wish you well in your endeavors :hug: it sux to say.. Goodbye Doodie! Your the !!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You are a great mod and member of this forum.I can't even begin to count all of the different times I've read where you have given someone awesome advice or were just plain there for them with some kind words.
I'm gonna miss you here and hope to still be able to talk to you on facebook.Good luck to you and Vendetta with where ever your travels in life take you.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't believe you're leaving  Good luck to you, I hope you check in one day


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

But why?? I just got here  That's to bad. You have replied to alot of my threads since I've joined in January and I thank you. I hope you at least come back to visit?? I wish you the best and hope you return once in awhile to say hello. Take care and best of luck with everything


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

WTH Sharon..... Is this an early April Fools? Seriously.... Don't go


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sharon,

I will miss your posts & Vendetta's pictures. I always thought that you offered a point of view that was needed here. When everyone jumped on a bandwagon, you took up for the underdog. You have your point of view and it is always honest. This board is losing part of its heart.

I wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't go!!! Your awesome you cant leave. This better be an early April fools joke.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Dang, that sucks :< Too stressful aye?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sharon, we all understand taking some time off for yourself, but to just up and leave... well, I believe you've got us all shook up here. You're a very important asset to this forum, and if you go, a huge part of us will go too. Whatever you may be experiencing in your life right now, please know that I will always be here for you through your endeavors, and will support you in any way possible. Please don't leave us hanging like this. You're breaking our hearts already!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww... say it isn't so. You are def an asset to this forum! Never say goodbye, until we meet again... take care!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Why would you leave? You are part of this community, actually part of its foundation. You have been here through so many members' comings and goings, the drama, the good parts, the bad. You are a pit bull owner and an amazing advocate for the breed. You would be doing this board a disservice to go now. You may feel you have said it all but there will always be new members who need to hear it all over again. 

I don't think you've worn your usefulness here out but if you feel the need to go then that is your choice. 

I saw you posted on facebook about getting into Goldens? Is that why you are leaving? You're cheating on us with a Golden Retriever forum aren't you?!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I say April fools.......


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hopefully this is a wind up because you have been one the best contributors to this forum that I can think of. When a voice of reason is needed it's usually you that steps up and you have excellent advice for new and old members. Don't go!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The more I think about this the more I wanna say DON'T GO!There is never any end to contributing to something when your heart is in it.There are always people that are gonna need your point of view.Like Bev said,if you need time off then by all means take all the time you need.But don't leave for good.I don't think this forum would be the same without you.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sorry o say that this is not an April fools joke. I might come back someday but right now I can not handle this at all. I have never been this low in my life and this place isnt helping me some people take comfort in having people around I need to step away to get strong again. I know I am weird.

Yes Carrie I am thinking of getting a golden. In fact I know that is what I am getting. I awanted an Am.Bully but I dont like the breeding practices of the breeders I have looked at. It will be next spring that I get my pup I have his name already Baa Waa Chige (it means harvesting the dream). 
Take Care.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I pop in now and then just s I dont get burned out on "arguing" points and opinions.
Be easy and God Bless you.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Take care of you*

Only you are walking in your shoes and understand your current circumstances. You will be missed but without you feeling strong what good could you be to others? *Take care of you*. We will be here when you get back.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, that means Tye and I will be unsupervised in VIP. Maybe you can check in on us now and then....we'll miss 'ya there for sue.... :roll:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Man Sharon, I'm at a lost for words. We will miss you SOO much. I've come to think of you as a very good friend and someone I can go to for all kinds of advice. Your a asset to this community and have done a lot of things for this board. The breed thanks you.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharon you KNOW I love you, you really are like the big sister I never had, KNOW that I am here for you as well as others, whatever you are going thru know that we care. Please don't leave for good, just some time off is good. (SUPER MEGA HUGS) to you and Miss V


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry to see you depart. May you gain strength in your new endeavors. Please stop by once in awhile to say hi and let us know how you are doing. God speed.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You know Sharon I think that if Golden is what you want than go for it. They are fabulous breed and a breed that I think will do very well for you. You care about dogs, so the breed doesn't matter. Please keep up with us as people on FB and let us here on the forum know about Vendetta and your new Golden being equally welcome. Do what is best for you. You always have a place here so when you are ready to return... well here we will be.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry to read this Sharon. I hope that I will still see you on facebook.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

All i can say is Thank You for what you have helped me to understand. Take some time 4 U ! We all have Lives outside of these circles and Im sure if there is anyone here you have gotten close to you will stay in touch. Do You, Take care, hope to hear a Update about you, Wish you the Best, and God Bless You. Stay Strong . OOXOO


----------

